# Si swim edition



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Yup..


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Find the cat?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To me she is very attractive, looks really healthy, not skin and bones.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

She got a little sausage fingers going on. Doh.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like sausage.


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh the benefits of modern technology in photography ( photo editing)
Saw a photo of this model on another web site, where a photo of her in a similar pose revealed what appeared to be two C-section type scars. Those scars are missing in this touched up photo.

Nice looking and congrates to her for the cover


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Pass.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Slump Buster!!!

:brew2:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would!

Im not into chicks that have the body of a 12year old boy.


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

i see the cat


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

jaime1982 said:


> I would!
> 
> Im not into chicks that have the body of a 12year old boy.


Is this the body of a 12 y/o boy?

Can anyone honestly say they would rather have the current cover girl vs. those of the past?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam skippy!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I would take the new over the old.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

dbarham said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Agreed. Not saying the other models we not attractive but the current one posted by the OP is more realistic.

My toys are enough high maintenance for me. I don't need to add a high maintenance female to the equation.:rotfl:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

bg said:


> Is this the body of a 12 y/o boy?
> 
> Can anyone honestly say they would rather have the current cover girl vs. those of the past?


That one isnt boyish but it you look up any (super models) of the ones they use for fashion shows, they are all skinny and sick looking. Like crackhead, chicken head looking with hip bones all out and stuff.

Im not saying fat is IT because fit is very hot, but anorexic looking isnt it for me.

Current for me BTW


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Fat chicks suck!!!


:brew2:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Fat chicks suck!!!
> 
> :brew2:


This. She's a little porky for me and after a few years she'll be usin WAY too much food and toilet paper!:rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I would take either!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> I would take either!!!!


Had a friend back in tha day that always said..."the worst I ever had was wonderful!" He was a bit touched though.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

To porky...I'd need to introduce her to my new workout regiment to help her slim up.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Fat chicks suck!!!
> 
> :brew2:


This....just don't give her any wedding cake lol


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

jaime1982 said:


> That one isnt boyish but it you look up any (super models) of the ones they use for fashion shows, they are all skinny and sick looking. Like crackhead, chicken head looking with hip bones all out and stuff.
> 
> Im not saying fat is IT because fit is very hot, but anorexic looking isnt it for me.
> 
> Current for me BTW


Runway shows are a different thing altogether, those girls have never really been attractive. They've always been sticks, it's about making the clothes hang a certain way, not the model. There were a few notable exceptions (Cindy Crawford, Kate Moss).

I'll take thin/fit any day, I know fat girls need lovin too, just not from me. My truck is lifted so they can't jump in.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bg said:


> I'll take thin/fit any day, I know fat girls need lovin too, just not from me. My truck is lifted so they can't jump in.


I beg to differ and you need to put some weight on there yourself boy! Lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

All right for an average heavy set American girl who enjoys a fast food diet, but SI swimsuit model? Me thinks they are trying to be controversial.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, current cover over many previous covers!!! That right there is "Good Thick". There are many degrees of "thick". There's a thick chick on Adoreme.com that seriously rocks the lingerie they sell. Don't know why, but thick chicks always gravitated to me and I to them.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Someone needs to post a sexy pic of Ronda in that body paint...There's a hardbody for ya! I'm not into that UFC stuff, but IMO, she cleans up pretty good.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Good looking woman.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I'll take thin/fit any day, I know fat girls need lovin too, just not from me. My truck is lifted so they can't jump in.


She's not even close to being fat.

Yea she's hot and pretty and yes I like her better than the skinny have to work out with a personal trainer daily type women.

TH


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> She's not even close to being fat.
> 
> Yea she's hot and pretty and yes I like her better than the skinny have to work out with a personal trainer daily type women.
> 
> TH


Warmth in the winter,shade in the summer.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Hide the ding-dongs.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

More skinny girls for me, I guess. I'm afraid you guys might not be totally pleased with her without the benefit of photoshop though...


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*(O)(O)!!!!!*

IMHO these girls are supposed to drum up a mental image, this girl is too hunky to be that image. The girls that look like that are attainable, I look to the SI swimsuit issue to show me what is NOT attainable.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Permit Rat said:


> Someone needs to post a sexy pic of Ronda in that body paint...There's a hardbody for ya! I'm not into that UFC stuff, but IMO, she cleans up pretty good.


I did...


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

New over old for sure! She would rock your world! And clean your fish, and gut your deer!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Fill in the rest

I like my women like I like my chicken, .."........................................


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

donf said:


> Fill in the rest
> 
> I like my women like I like my chicken, .."........................................


Deep fried, with country gravy, greens, corn bread, and a cold beer? That's doesn't sound right....


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Fat chicks suck!!!
> 
> :brew2:


Good


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thick or skinny, they're both beautiful on the outside and crazy as hell on the inside.


----------



## Get'n Jiggy (Dec 11, 2015)

whats with the fat girl 

lol


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Buffett Fan said:


> I did...


When? Where? Link:question:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Me thinks they are trying to be controversial.


Yep, here is the cover girl for this year.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-model-figure-skimpy-yellow-bikini.html

And last year it was hannah davis.

SI is trying to be edgy.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

This one works for me


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

yup thin yet squishy....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know bout y'all but the ones we let hang with us when we were young we called "hard bellies". The chick in post 45 would have been allowed to hang out with us... heck I'd even let her eat crackers in bed if she wanted.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

gom1 said:


> Wow


not a **** thing wrong with that girl.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Ha...the cover says "first ever virtual reality shoot". If that doesn't scream digitally enhanced photos then nothing does. Airbrushed beauty...No thanks.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Fat chicks suck!!!
> 
> :brew2:


All the better !!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd ride that **** all weekend..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fat girls should not be wearing bathing suits.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> This. She's a little porky for me and after a few years she'll be usin WAY too much food and toilet paper!:rotfl:


lol, boy you know your not right!!

Quote of the Day: 
Bandwagon - a particular activity or cause that has become popular...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Fat girls should not be wearing bathing suits.


Why not ?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Fat chicks suck...


the best cause they are always hungry..


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

A woman with out curves is like jeans with no pockets. No place to put your hands! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

donf said:


> Fill in the rest
> 
> I like my women like I like my chicken, .."........................................


With a little bit of fat on the end!

Classic Rodney Carrington!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Some tough critics on this site.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Fat girls should not be wearing bathing suits.


She aint fat.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mopeds are fun to ride!!!

:brew2:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Them thighs could make her a rap video vixen for sure. Some men just like large women.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Them thighs could make her a rap video vixen for sure. Some men just like large women.


I see what you did there and it's racist!:rotfl:


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

That gurl is crisco.....fat in the can! uhhh no thanks


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*a few more*


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Must Counter Last Post!

People say these ladies are fat too! Would any guy here turn them down?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ontherocks said:


> New over old for sure! She would rock your world! And clean your fish, and gut your deer!


And help you drag it out of the woods and string it up. The bean poles cain't do that!!

And I bet she can land a 30# black drum by herself!


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*si*

thank you BABY JESUS....


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

ashley shes not fat shes big boned HA. yes i would! she has some work out videos so i know she works out somewhat to maintain it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well I can tell who has fat wives.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

bg said:


> Is this the body of a 12 y/o boy?
> 
> Can anyone honestly say they would rather have the current cover girl vs. those of the past?


Yes. Me. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Well I can tell who has fat wives.


Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

This woman is not thick, or hearty, or healthy or anything else. She's a beautiful woman. That's it. :dance:


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Reason RR does not look like a runway model is that she can bench or leg press more than any of y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I like sausage.


I certainly hope your a female making that comment.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, I certainly hope she has a good personality.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd love to see her comments on some of our swim suit pics LMAO!

I'm just guessing...but I suspect some might be a bit pickier online than they are at say a bar at midnight?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Some of you need to have your testosterone levels checked. I think you have seriously low "T". Just sayin.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Well I can tell who has fat wives.


 :rotfl:


----------

